# Removing grain filler



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm doing my first project that's involved bare wood and grain filling. It's turned ugly and now I want to remove it and start again. Will a chemical paint stripper such as Circa 1850 remove oil based Briwax grain filler?


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Not sure about that but acetone should work


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

lacquer thinner. Should work. 

Click this and zoom in and read. It's a scan for a book I have. 

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/shoretyus/guitar build/?action=view&current=filler.jpg


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I really appreciate the responses. I asked this question in another forum and got over a hundred views and no reaction. I think I'll try both solutions offered here, maybe one in front and one in back. That's a great book you scanned Shoretyus. I think I'd like to get a copy....Can you tell me the title and author? Again, thanks for your help


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wood finishing 
F.N Vanderwalker 

Drake publishers 

new york as opposed to old york or north york or yorktown. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

